# Tiel won't step up



## Kit (Aug 4, 2011)

He would let me pet him and bows his head for a scratch... but when my finger goes down to his belly or even near it he bites and moves away... what is the reason for this behavior? And what do I do to get him to learn to step up?  

He also bites aggressively small perches I use to try to train him to step up with too..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know mine does this hen they cant be bothered with me but i try again and say up a bit louder


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

cappy gets like this when shes in a mood or if she just cant be bothered. dont give up. just keep at it and when he finally steps up give him a treat and say "good boy" with a smile on your face


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Fear doesn't seem to be an issue since he lets you pet him, so:
Some birds are asked to step up only when they are about to be put in the cage. This conditions them to resist stepping up because they want to stay out! I don't know how old your tiel is, but could this be the issue for him?
Try asking him to step up lots of times during the day. Perhaps be more assertive with the command and motion. Move your finger authoritatively to press it against his abdomen just above his feet and lift him a little-- most birds will reflexively step up. Bribery is also good: hold some millet in your other hand so that he can only reach it by stepping up.


----------

